#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Nieuwe aanhangwagen / Drive-in show PARTYROS

## JanFryslan

Hierbij twee foto's van ons nieuwe aanhangwagen (lxbxh = 4x1,5x1,8 m.):






Nu kunnen we tevens ons nieuwe Dynacord Xa-2 set fatsoenlijk meenemen:



Voor de geïnteresseerden: het meubel op bovenstaande foto heb ik anderhalf jaar geleden ontworpen en gemaakt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf3Srs-eCrQ

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Mooie hanger... Ben alleen altijd zo bang als je er reclame op zet hij ook zo leeg is daarom is hier alles zwart...
DJ Meubel is erg slim gedaan zo maar wel erg groot vind ik maar dat is net wat je wilt/zoekt...

----------


## vasco

Als eerste, het is een nette aanhanger.




> Ben alleen altijd zo bang als je er reclame op zet hij ook zo leeg is...



Het blijkt ook dat ze je gewoon onderweg volgen daar de inhoud van deze aanhanger zich laat raden. En anders hebben ze in elk geval je n.a.w. gegevens om het later daar op te halen. Staat er geen n.a.w. op, je naam bij Google ingeven en ze zijn er ook.

Zie ook http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/de-...gesproken.html
Er zijn er hier op het forum die dat volgen al hebben mogen ervaren helaas.

Ook wij rijden zonder reclame/logo's op onze wagens rond, beter save dan sorry.

----------


## john-xr3i

> ................
> 
> Ook wij rijden zonder reclame/logo's op onze wagens rond, beter save dan sorry.




Maakt helemaal niets uit, 2 weken geleden is mijn gesloten
Tandemasser weggehaald. (wit en zonder stickers)

Gelukkig leeg, behalve mijn rijplaat.

M.v.g. John

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

daarom willen wij ook geen "hulpjes" en houden we ook goed in de gaten of er auto's achter ons zitten als we naar huis gaan. Tevens gaat het niemand wat aan waar jij je spullen stalt dus ook daar word niet over geluld...

----------


## MarkRombouts

Die auto krijg het ook wel zwaar als de aanhanger vol zit denk ik.
Wat is het maximale trekgewicht ??

----------


## MusicXtra

Daar mag inderdaad wel een steviger auto voor....
Als ik zie hoe zwaar mijn bus het heeft met aanhanger.
Tijd terug door de Zeelandtunnel met 70 km/uur de tunnel uit.
Dat is dan wel een 3 asser van 5*1,80*2 helemaal nokvol met subs en line-array kastjes en de bus zelf tot de nok met de rest.

----------


## vasco

Niet eens naar gekeken, die auto krijgt inderdaad zwaar op zijn kl*ten als die bak vol zit (of gaat enkel nog heuvel af  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).




> Maakt helemaal niets uit, 2 weken geleden is mijn gesloten tandemasser weggehaald (wit en zonder stickers).



Voorkomen kun je het helaas nooit. Je spullen er niet in achterlaten lijkt mij ook een pre als je geen afgesloten, beveiligde stalling hebt. Wij hebben geen aanhangers, enkel wagens en de drempel ligt (gelukkig) iets hoger om die compleet mee te nemen.

----------


## frederic

Ik heb een klein vermoeden dat die wagen dit niet mag trekken.

----------


## NesCio01

Massa leeg voertuig

830 kg

Laadvermogen

1.870 kg

Toegestane maximum massa voertuig

2.700 kg

Massa rijklaar

N.v.t.


is wat ik bij de RDW zie op dit kenteken
(open source info!)

Met de auto die ervoor staat heb je denk ik ook een E-rijbewijs nodig,
maar ja, laatste posts zijn een geheel andere discussie.

[on topic]
Ik vind dat je een mooie aanhanger hebt, kun je trots op zijn.

Heb je eventueel overwogen om 1 zijkant te laten scharnieren
voor het geval je eens een buitenklusje krijgen kunt, het wat regent
en er geen (muziek)tent is?

Spulletjes uitstallen, zijkant open, achter nog 2 pootjes erbij
en draaien maar (o ja nog 230V naar binnen :Smile: )

grtz

Nes

----------


## renevanh

Puur een E achter B gaat niet genoeg zijn, je zult ruim boven het maximale trekgewicht van die auto zitten met een MTM van 2,7 ton!

----------


## MusicXtra

Die massa van 2700 kg is inderdaad de totaal massa van de auto met belading.
Een aanhanger wordt niet als belading gerekend.
De maximale treklast staat als het goed is ook op het kenteken vermeld en daar mag je niet overheen gaan, zelfs niet met E achter B.
Deze aanhanger mag je ook alleen met E achter B rijden, het maximale gewicht van aanhanger en lading gaat de 750 kg te boven.
Ik vraag me dus ook af of dit wel een legale combinatie is, kan me niet voorstellen dat een auto met een leeg gewicht van 830 kg deze aanhanger mag trekken.

----------


## renevanh

> Die massa van 2700 kg is inderdaad de totaal massa van de auto met belading.



Nee, van de aanhanger!
Die heeft een eigen kenteken en heeft een MTM van 2700kg. Serieus bakkie!
Kenteken van de auto is niet te lezen (en ik ben niet zo goed in modellen herkennen :P )

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Deze aanhanger mag je ook alleen met E achter B rijden, het maximale gewicht van aanhanger en lading gaat de 750 kg te boven.



Het is nog wat gecompliceerder, uit het hoofd, is het zoiets van:
Als het ledig gewicht van de aanhangwagen + het laadvermogen minder is als dat van de auto en het totaal komt niet boven de 3600, dan mag het alleen met B...

Als een aanhangwagen boven de 750kg zit, dan moet er een apart kenteken op.

----------


## Paul10

> Het is nog wat gecompliceerder, uit het hoofd, is het zoiets van:
> Als het ledig gewicht van de aanhangwagen + het laadvermogen minder is als dat van de auto en het totaal komt niet boven de 3600, dan mag het alleen met B...
> Als een aanhangwagen boven de 750kg zit, dan moet er een apart kenteken op.



klop, dus kom je bijna altijd op BE uit.

zal ik het nog lastiger maken!

- dan heb je ook nog het treingewicht, dit is het maximale gewicht dat de auto mag voortbewegen ( gewicht auto + gewicht aanhanger + gewicht totale lading)

- Als het gewicht van het totaal dus (gewicht auto + gewichtaanhanger + gewicht totale lading) boven de 3500KG komt moet je met tachograaf rijden, (voor bedrijfsvoertuigen met een laadvermogen van meer dan 500 kilo).

----------


## MusicXtra

En denk niet dat je alleen een bekeuring riskeert, als je een ongeluk krijgt kun je erop wachten dat je verzekering er alles aan zal doen om niet uit te hoeven keren, je draait dus voor alle schade op, ook die van de tegenpartij.

----------


## Hitvision

Heb hier jarenlang mee te maken gehad aangezien ik alleen rijbewijs B had destijds kan ik je hetvolgende melden.

Aanhangers zonder kenteken hebben een maximale massa van 750 totaal en is rijbewijs B voldoende OOK als de totale combinatie het gewicht van 3500kg overschrijdt. Voorbeeld hiervan zijn de campers die maximaal 3500kg mogen wegen (MTG). Hier MAG dus nog een aanhanger achter van 750 kg (zonder eigen kenteken dus)

Heeft de aanhanger wel een kenteken en heb je alleen B dan wordt het leuk rekenen. Als het trekkende voertuig 1000 kg totaal MAG trekken en het maximaal toelaatbaar gewicht van de aanhanger is 1100 kg dan heb je BE nodig OOK als de aanhanger LEEG is en misschien maar 350 kg weegt. Hier wordt niet gekeken naar het gewicht van de aanhanger maar puur wat deze maximaal mag wegen. Om die reden heb ik destijds mijn aanhanger terug laten keuren op kenteken tot 900 kg (origineel 1300 kg). Het trekkende voertuig mog 950 kg trekken dus was B voldoende.

Heb ik wel BE en weegt mijn aanhanger beladen totaal 900 kg en mag deze 1300 kg totaal wegen en mag het trekken de voertuin 950 kg trekken dan is dit toegestaan. 

Het verschil zit hem dus duidelijk dat bij B wordt gekeken naar wat de aanhanger totaal MAG wegen (of hij nu leeg is of niet doet niet ter zake) en of dit de maximale treklast van het trekkende voertuig niet overschrijdt. Bij BE wordt gekeken naar wat de aanhanger werkelijk weegt en of dit gewicht niet het maximale trekgewicht van het trekkende voertuig overschrijdt en uiteraard of het gewicht van de aanhanger zijn eigen MTG niet overschrijdt. 

De totale combinatie mag met een aanhanger op kenteken (dus zwaarder als 750 kg) volledig beladen niet meer dan 3500 kg wegen (trekkend voertuig + belading + aanhanger + belading).

Voor aanhangers onder de 750 kg geldt dit niet. Als het trekkende voertuig maximaal totaal 3500 kg is (zoals in mijn eerste voorbeeld een camper) dan mag daar nog steeds een aanhanger van < 750 kg achter. In theorie kom je dan dus uit voor een B of BE rijbewijs op maximaal 4250 kg. (Erg krom dat weet ik maar zo zit het wel)

Wat heb je dan aan BE? Nou heel simpel als jij een aanhanger hebt die 2000 kg mag wegen en jij wil hem trekken met een voertuig die maximaal 1000 kg mag trekken dan mag dit met BE wel en met B niet. Uiteraard geldt dan weer dat de aanhanger werkelijk niet zwaarder weegt dan 1000 kg en de combinatie de 3500 kg niet overschrijdt.

Op de site van ANWB of CBR kun je een heel stroomschema vinden waarin je mijn genoemde situaties kunt plaatsen. Ik heb nog niet alle varianten beschreven maar wel een paar leuke  :Smile:

----------


## renevanh

> Het is nog wat gecompliceerder, uit het hoofd, is het zoiets van:
> Als het ledig gewicht van de aanhangwagen + het laadvermogen minder is als dat van de auto en het totaal komt niet boven de 3600, dan mag het alleen met B...



Bijna  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

TMM aanhanger + TMM trekkend voertuig(!) = treingewicht
Waar TMM = toegestane maximum massa

Treingewicht groter dan 3500kg -> BE
TMM aanhanger hoger dan ledig gewicht trekkend voertuig -> BE
TMM aanhanger lager dan ledig gewicht trekkend voertuig en treingewicht groter dan 3500kg -> BE
TMM aanhanger lager dan ledig gewicht trekkend voertuig en treingewicht onder 3500kg -> B
TMM aanhanger gelijk aan of lager dan 750kg -> B 

In geen enkel geval mag je het maximale trekgewicht (al dan niet geremd) van het trekkend voertuig overschrijden.

Dus: VW T4 busje (1500kg ledig) + aanhanger met TMM 2000kg mag niet met B, want TMM aanhanger + TMM bus (iets van 2300kg) is groter dan 3500kg.

Dat betekend dat je met een aanhanger met TMM 2700kg een trekkend voertuig moet hebben met een TMM van maximaal 800kg EN 2700kg geremd mag trekken om met rijbewijs B weg te komen. Dat kan niet.

{EDIT}
Hitvision is me net voor... maar volgens mij klopt het verhaal over de 3500kg kamper + 750kg aanhanger niet, dan ga je over het treingewicht van 3500kg heen wat maximaal is voor B.
Zie ook:
http://www.cbr.nl/1095.pp
http://www.cbr.nl/1130.pp
{/EDIT}

----------


## Paul10

> Heb hier jarenlang mee te maken gehad aangezien ik alleen rijbewijs B had destijds kan ik je hetvolgende melden.
> 
> Aanhangers zonder kenteken hebben een maximale massa van 750 totaal en is rijbewijs B voldoende OOK als de totale combinatie het gewicht van 3500kg overschrijdt. Voorbeeld hiervan zijn de campers die maximaal 3500kg mogen wegen (MTG). Hier MAG dus nog een aanhanger achter van 750 kg (zonder eigen kenteken dus)



dat mag dus niet! als de toegestane massa van het trekkende voertuig plus de aanhanger de 3500KG overschrijd heb je BE nodig (CBR http://www.cbr.nl/brochure/rijvaard911.pdf)

En houden we ook rekening met de tachochraaf plicht bij het overschrijden van de 3500KG, uiteraard met BE?
bekeurening  loopt op tot 4400,- euro. ik heb al een waarschuwing gehad!

----------


## MusicXtra

> En houden we ook rekening met de tachochraaf plicht bij het overschrijden van de 3500KG, uiteraard met BE?



Die verplichting geldt weer niet wanneer je aan kunt tonen dat je eigen voertuig en materieel bestuurt en daarvoor minder dan 12 uur per week achter het stuur zit.
Met je administratie moet je dit kunnen aantonen waarbij er geen definitie wordt gegeven over hoe die administratie eruit zou moeten zien. Kan dus leuke discussies opleveren (nee meneer, ik zat aan 11 uur maar die file had ik niet op gerekend waardoor ik nu op 12 uur en 5 minuten uitkom.) waarbij onze beste vrienden natuurlijk altijd aan het langste eind trekken.
(PFFFFF, die regels kunnen ook echt alleen maar door ambtenaren verzonnen zijn)

----------


## Paul10

> Die verplichting geldt weer niet wanneer je aan kunt tonen dat je eigen voertuig en materieel bestuurt en daarvoor minder dan 12 uur per week achter het stuur zit.
> Met je administratie moet je dit kunnen aantonen waarbij er geen definitie wordt gegeven over hoe die administratie eruit zou moeten zien. Kan dus leuke discussies opleveren (nee meneer, ik zat aan 11 uur maar die file had ik niet op gerekend waardoor ik nu op 12 uur en 5 minuten uitkom.) waarbij onze beste vrienden natuurlijk altijd aan het langste eind trekken.
> (PFFFFF, die regels kunnen ook echt alleen maar door ambtenaren verzonnen zijn)



of als je binnen een straal van 50km van de standplaats van het voertuig blijft.  "nee hoor meneer agent, ik woon in Amsterdam maar hij staat altijd in den haag"

----------


## pilot

En de BE combinaties dan?Waarbij een bestelbus trekker met trailer totaal 7000Kg mogen wegen?

----------


## renevanh

> of als je binnen een straal van 50km van de standplaats van het voertuig blijft.



Volgens mij bestaat die regel niet...

Tachograafregels zijn best duidelijk, in principe moet iedere bedrijfsauto in de klasse N1 (bestelauto) of M1 (van een personenwagen afgeleide bedrijfsauto) die in combinatie met een aanhanger de maximale toegestane massa van 3.500kg overschrijdt, een tachograaf hebben. 

Er zijn een aantal uitzonderingen, bijvoorbeeld als de bestuurder van deze combinatie:
- eigen vervoer verricht
- aantoonbaar minder dan 12 uur per week op een dergelijke  voertuigcombinatie rijdt en als het maximum toelaatbaar gewicht van de  combinatie onder de 7.500kg blijft. 



Eerste uitzondering gaat hier dus vaak op, want het is je eigen bedrijf dus eigen combi.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Volgens mij bestaat die regel niet...
> 
> 
> Eerste uitzondering gaat hier dus vaak op, want het is je eigen bedrijf dus eigen combi.



Die regel bestaat wel degelijk, maar bedoelen ze daarmee de hemelsbrede afstand of de kortste route?
Die eerste uitzondering dat het eigen vervoer betreft is ook geen probleem, het aantonen dat je niet meer dan 12 uur per week in een dergelijk voertuig rijdt is veel lastiger aan te tonen.
Degene die deze regel heeft verzonnen heeft er gelijk bij bedacht dat de bewijslast bij de bestuurder ligt. Volgens mij is dit recht tegen de grondwet in (je bent onschuldig tot het tegendeel bewezen is).
Het had zo makkelijk kunnen zijn.....
Zwaarder dan 3500 kg en geen eigen vervoer: Tachograaf verplicht.
In alle andere gevallen is er geen verplichting.

----------


## showband

bij de belastingen is het gebruikelijk dat je een schatting krijgt en de bewijslast bij jou komt te liggen om aan te tonen dat deze schatting fout is.

Dat is de basis van de adviezen om alle bonnen te bewaren.

----------


## Gast1401081

> bij de belastingen is het gebruikelijk dat je een schatting krijgt en de bewijslast bij jou komt te liggen om aan te tonen dat deze schatting fout is.
> 
> Dat is de basis van de adviezen om alle bonnen te bewaren.



klopt, had je maar aangifte moeten doen....

die 50 km vanaf standplaats is nieuw voor me, het eigen vervoer ook, ( de slager die met een zware koelbus de hele week zn vlees naar de klanten rijdt is toch echt tacho CCV-B etc verplicht). 
Maar de 12 uur per week,  (of werkzaamheden die het vervoer noodzakelijk maken, zoals het zijn van geluidstechnicus, die de vrachtwagen bestuurt) is aantoonbaar met een ontheffing van de arbeidsinspectie, die je gewoon bij de arbeidsinspectie kunt aanvragen. 
Leukje : de reizende gezelschappen voor kunst en cultuur zijn ( waren?) standaard in de wet ontheven van het gehele rij-en-rusttijden besluit, waarin deze maatregelen werden geëist. 
Circussen zie je dan ook nog regelmatig met 3 aanhangwagens rijden...

----------


## Paul10

> klopt, had je maar aangifte moeten doen....
> 
> die 50 km vanaf standplaats is nieuw voor me, het eigen vervoer ook, ( de slager die met een zware koelbus de hele week zn vlees naar de klanten rijdt is toch echt tacho CCV-B etc verplicht). 
> Maar de 12 uur per week,  (of werkzaamheden die het vervoer noodzakelijk maken, zoals het zijn van geluidstechnicus, die de vrachtwagen bestuurt) is aantoonbaar met een ontheffing van de arbeidsinspectie, die je gewoon bij de arbeidsinspectie kunt aanvragen. 
> Leukje : de reizende gezelschappen voor kunst en cultuur zijn ( waren?) standaard in de wet ontheven van het gehele rij-en-rusttijden besluit, waarin deze maatregelen werden geëist. 
> Circussen zie je dan ook nog regelmatig met 3 aanhangwagens rijden...



het gaat om uitzinderingen op de rijtijdenwet!

Voertuigen of combinaties van voertuigen met een toegestaan maximummassa van ten 
hoogste 7,500 kg., die worden gebruikt: 
o Door leveranciers van de universele dienst als gedefinieerd in artikel 2, onder 13, van 
Richtlijn 97/67/EG betreffende gemeenschappelijke regels voor de ontwikkeling van 
de interne markt voor postdiensten in de Gemeenschap en de verbetering van de 
kwaliteit van de dienst voor het bezorgen van goederen in het kader van de 
universele dienst; of 
o Voor het dragen van materiaal, apparatuur of machines die de bestuurder 
beroepshalve gebruikt. 
Deze voertuigen mogen alleen binnen een straal van 50 km rond de vestigingsplaats van het 
bedrijf worden gebruikt en op voorwaarde dat dit vervoer niet de hoofdactiviteit van de 
bestuurder is;  

(bron EVO)
de slager moet zich houden aan de rijtijdenwet, dus tachograaf plicht  (denk ik) 
zal hemelsbreed zijn (straal 50km rond)

even in het kort,
zover ik weet zijn er voor mij 2 uitzonderingen op de rijtijden-wet, als ik onder de 7500KG blijf en apparatuur vervoer die ik beroepshalve gebruik. en vervoer niet mijn hoofdactiviteit is

- binnen een straal van 50 km rond de vestigingsplaats 
- minder dan 12uur per week.

Maar om geen last te krijgen heb ik gewoon een bedrijfs kaart en chauffeurs kaart, met wat software gekocht, zo duur is het niet en je hebt meteen een kloppende rit administratie,

----------


## MusicXtra

Maar wat als je incidenteel eens verder gaat dan die 50 km?
Moet je dan voor die ene keer een tachograaf aanschaffen?

----------


## Paul10

als dat incident meer dan 12uur per week is (inclusief de tijd die je binnen de straal van 50KM hebt gereden) volgens mij wel.

----------


## Hitvision

> dat mag dus niet! als de toegestane massa van het trekkende voertuig plus de aanhanger de 3500KG overschrijd heb je BE nodig (CBR http://www.cbr.nl/brochure/rijvaard911.pdf)
> 
> En houden we ook rekening met de tachochraaf plicht bij het overschrijden van de 3500KG, uiteraard met BE?
> bekeurening  loopt op tot 4400,- euro. ik heb al een waarschuwing gehad!



Wel het HELE document lezen dan zie je op pagina 6 voorbeeld 4 dat je met een trekkend voertuig van 2800 kg een aanhanger met een maximaal gewicht van 740 kg mag trekken (Reden: Max Toelaatbaar Gewicht aanhanger is minder dan 750 kg). Zo kom je dus BOVEN de 3500 kg uit. Ik heb er bijna een studie van gemaakt om alle situaties uit te zoeken vandaar dat ik dit zo stellig weg durf te schrijven. Er gaan trouwens wel regels veranderen in 2013 waarbij er o.a. een B+ catagorie bij komt voor de 3500 - 4250 kg combinaties. Juist om deze situaties ook vast te leggen.

Wel behoorlijk of-topic inmiddels maar wel een belangrijk topic omdat er veel mensen toch met aanhangers vervoeren.

----------


## Paul10

> Wel het HELE document lezen dan zie je op pagina 6 voorbeeld 4 dat je met een trekkend voertuig van 2800 kg een aanhanger met een maximaal gewicht van 740 kg mag trekken (Reden: Max Toelaatbaar Gewicht aanhanger is minder dan 750 kg). Zo kom je dus BOVEN de 3500 kg uit. Ik heb er bijna een studie van gemaakt om alle situaties uit te zoeken vandaar dat ik dit zo stellig weg durf te schrijven. Er gaan trouwens wel regels veranderen in 2013 waarbij er o.a. een B+ catagorie bij komt voor de 3500 - 4250 kg combinaties. Juist om deze situaties ook vast te leggen.
> 
> Wel behoorlijk of-topic inmiddels maar wel een belangrijk topic omdat er veel mensen toch met aanhangers vervoeren.




Je hebt gelijk man!!  waar kan je de nieuwe regels vinden?

----------


## JanFryslan

Wat een discussie is dit geworden..

Maar goed, we (mijn compagnon en ik) hebben beide BE.

Met ons standaard licht, geluid, meubel, truss (voor bruiloften, verjaardagen, etc.) is de totale massa van de aanhanger volgens de weegbrug 1500 kg (gaat per stappen van 20 kg.)
De Leon op de foto mag 1400 kg trekken, mijn maat heeft een A4 die 1500 mag trekken.

Laden we de aanhangwagen helemaal vol met Xa-2 set etc., dan zitten we op 2000 kg.
Hiervoor hebben we momenteel nog geen definitieve oplossing. Een witte Transporter zou er mooi voor passen..

En dat verhaal over de bedrukking op de aanhangwagen: het niet tonen van je bedrijf ter voorkoming van eventuele diefstal lijkt mij te rigoureus.

----------


## frederic

Dat de discussie over het vervoer gaat is niet onlogisch.
Het is een niet onbelangrijk deel ivm een mobiele geluidsset.

----------


## Hitvision

> Je hebt gelijk man!!  waar kan je de nieuwe regels vinden?



Moet ik even opzoeken ben het linkje even kwijt. Kom er nog op terug.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

gewoon blijven rijden op goed geluk... Misschien een weegbrief laten maken waar slechts 1500 of 1400 kg in staat  :Wink:  Want dat moet officieel zoiezo als je met een aanhanger rijd die je niet mag trekken ivm het te laden gewicht wat de aanhanger mag hebben. Omdat de auto maar 1400 kg mag trekken moet je dus een weegbrief bij je hebben. 

Daarintegen zou ik gewoon lekker blijven rijden en het risico nemen. Het gaat erom dat je je netjes gedraagt dan is er vaak niets aan de hand. Zo rijd ik al een tijdje BE trailer combi's, controles gehad en al mag gewoon doorrijden  :Big Grin:  Is maar net hoe je je opsteld.

----------


## Hitvision

Zoals al te lezen valt is er heel wat discussie over wat wel en niet mag. Het is ook erg lastig. Nog een leuke toevoeging is dat bij BE de combinatie de 3500 kg (dik) kan en mag worden overschrijden. Hierbij telt alleen dat het gewicht van het trekkende voertuig niet zwaarder mag zijn dan 3500 kg en dat er uiteraard niet meer getrokken mag worden dan op het kenteken van het trekkend voertuig wordt beschreven. Vandaar ook dat je tegenwoordig van die leuke BE combi's ziet rijden in de vorm van een mini vrachtwagen (trekker) met daarachter een gigantische aanhanger. Zit jij bijna aan de 7 ton wat dus is toegestaan.

Meer hierover EN over de verandering van regels in 2013 vindt je hier:

http://www.rijksoverheid.nl/onderwer...-besturen.html

Ben het wel met Radioactive eens dat het risico om 'gepakt' te worden niet zo groot is als je gewoon de verkeersregels netjes naleeft. Wel kun je een groot probleem met de verzekering krijgen als blijkt dat jij de combi niet zou mogen rijden en betrokken raakt bij een ongeval. Dan loop je het risico dat alle schade op jou gaat worden verhaald en je dus NIET verzekerd bent. In het geval van TS is het gewoon simpel. Zorg dat je aanhanger + belading niet boven het aantal kilo's uitkomt wat je met het trekkend voertuig mag trekken (zie kenteken). Een weegbrief is overigens geen garantie. Bij de meeste politieauto's behoort een compacte weegschaal tegenwoordig als standaard uitrusting en kan het gewicht dus aan de weg worden vastgesteld.

Ik heb nog niets gezegd over de aanhanger qua 'nieuwe aanwinst' het is een prachtig bakkie zeker waar. Maar wel gevoeliger voor mensen die willen weten waar er iets mooi's te halen is. Qua veiligheid zou ik niet  zo graag volledig bestickerd rond rijden. Na voldoende publiciteit en klantenbinding zou ik zeggen 'wit dat ding'.

Groetjes Christian.

----------


## NesCio01

Lees ik nu hier een advies om
wel VCA conform te werken op locatie
maar dat je onderweg niet VCA conform je 
behoeft te gedragen?

mmmmm, hebben die beladingen etc. ook niet
te maken met beremming en geremdheid van zowel 
het trekkend- als het getrokken voertuig?

Natuurlijk weet ik wel dat de kans dat je gepakt wordt,
miniem is, maar dat ontslaat je idd niet van je 
verantwoording naar je medeweggebruiker,

ook naar die mevrouw die net op het zebrapad
oversteekt met haar tweeling kinderwagen...........

In de huidige discussie over zorgkosten, kan het dus makkelijk
gebeuren dat bij overtreding/-schrijding, straaks ook de zorgverzekering
niet meer uitkeert  :Confused: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## Hitvision

> Natuurlijk weet ik wel dat de kans dat je gepakt wordt,
> miniem is, maar dat ontslaat je idd niet van je 
> verantwoording naar je medeweggebruikers



Helemaal mee eens vandaar ook mijn verhaal over verzekering. Jij haalt hier terecht ook je morele plicht bij. Je moet dit gewoon niet willen.

----------


## frederic

> gewoon blijven rijden op goed geluk... Misschien een weegbrief laten maken waar slechts 1500 of 1400 kg in staat  Want dat moet officieel zoiezo als je met een aanhanger rijd die je niet mag trekken ivm het te laden gewicht wat de aanhanger mag hebben. Omdat de auto maar 1400 kg mag trekken moet je dus een weegbrief bij je hebben. 
> 
> Daarintegen zou ik gewoon lekker blijven rijden en het risico nemen. Het gaat erom dat je je netjes gedraagt dan is er vaak niets aan de hand. Zo rijd ik al een tijdje BE trailer combi's, controles gehad en al mag gewoon doorrijden  Is maar net hoe je je opsteld.



Dat vind ik nu niet meteen een gezonde ingesteldheid als ondernemer. :Confused:

----------


## renevanh

Wat Nes zegt!!


Daarbij: op goed geluk rond blijven rijden kan zolang je niet opvalt/aandacht trekt en het veilig is.
Dat kleine auto'tje kan de 2700kg aanhanger nooit volgens de norm beremmen (niet veilig dus) en je komt ook niet vlot mee met het verkeer. Hierdoor trek je de aandacht van zowat elke passerende verkeersagent en ga je elke rit van 100km minstens een keer langs de kant gezet worden.
Blijk je dan overbeladen te zijn dan pleeg je een economisch delict, en die boetes zijn gigantisch!

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat ik al eerder schreef, een boete is een risico dat nog te overzien is, de kosten vanwege een verzekeraar die niet uitkeert bij letsel zijn dat niet.
En reken er maar op dat je dan persoonlijk aansprakelijk wordt gesteld als er aangetoond wordt dat je niet aan de regels voldeed en dat verband kan houden met het ongeval.

----------


## frederic

> Wat Nes zegt!!
> 
> 
> Daarbij: op goed geluk rond blijven rijden kan zolang je niet opvalt/aandacht trekt en het veilig is.
> Dat kleine auto'tje kan de 2700kg aanhanger nooit volgens de norm beremmen (niet veilig dus) en je komt ook niet vlot mee met het verkeer. Hierdoor trek je de aandacht van zowat elke passerende verkeersagent en ga je elke rit van 100km minstens een keer langs de kant gezet worden.
> Blijk je dan overbeladen te zijn dan pleeg je een economisch delict, en die boetes zijn gigantisch!



Die boete is nog het minste probleem.
Met een paar 1000€ te betalen, en een paar weken je rijbewijs kwijt ben je er van af.

Maar niet op tijd kunnen remmen omdat je te zwaar geladen bent, en iemand wegmaaien op een oversteekplaats is een ander paar mauwen.

En denk maar niet "ik rij voorzichtig", een aanhangwagen van 1700kg die begint te slingeren, hou je niet makkelijk onder controle. Zelfs bij 50km/h.

----------


## JanFryslan

Inderdaad radioactive, we hebben altijd weegbrief (1500 kg) en kentekenbewijs bij ons.

----------


## Richnies2000

een aanhanger die slingert is meestal toch eigen schuld, of te weinig druk op de kogel of een flink bandenspanning verschil..

----------


## MusicXtra

Hoeft niet altijd, plotseling ergens voor uit moeten wijken, lekke band, flinke windvlaag, enzovoort.
Met een relatief lichte auto heb je dan al snel een probleem.

----------


## frederic

Je moet eens met een gewicht achter u van 1700kg plots remmen aan 50km/h

----------


## Stoney3K

Je zal trouwens niet de eerste zijn die de laadvermogens van zijn karren met een korrel zout neemt hoor.

Hoeveel geluidstechnici rijden er immers niet rond met een bakwagen op rijbewijs B, en een complete L'Acoustics set van een halve ton met Labs, een Midas en een stapel kabelkisten achterin? Terwijl ze volgens het kentekenbewijs van die bakwagen er toch echt hooguit een vijftigtal meter truss in mogen laden...

----------


## jans

> Je zal trouwens niet de eerste zijn die de laadvermogens van zijn karren met een korrel zout neemt hoor.
> 
> Hoeveel geluidstechnici rijden er immers niet rond met een bakwagen op rijbewijs B, en een complete L'Acoustics set van een halve ton met Labs, een Midas en een stapel kabelkisten achterin? Terwijl ze volgens het kentekenbewijs van die bakwagen er toch echt hooguit een vijftigtal meter truss in mogen laden...



Klopt inderdaad. Reed voorheen met een bakwagen welke teruggekeurd was. Mocht officieel maar 800kg laden.
Rijd nu in een normale bestelbus. Mag 1800 kg laden. 
Moet zeggen dat ik me veiliger voelde in de bakwagen dan in mijn huidige bus.
Blijft natuurlijk het feit dat het juridisch niet goed zat.

Denk trouwens dat menig truck ook aardig beladen dan wel overbeladen over de weg gaat in deze branche.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> Klopt inderdaad. Reed voorheen met een bakwagen welke teruggekeurd was. Mocht officieel maar 800kg laden.
> Rijd nu in een normale bestelbus. Mag 1800 kg laden. 
> Moet zeggen dat ik me veiliger voelde in de bakwagen dan in mijn huidige bus.
> Blijft natuurlijk het feit dat het juridisch niet goed zat.
> 
> Denk trouwens dat menig truck ook aardig beladen dan wel overbeladen over de weg gaat in deze branche.



dat klopt zeker... iedereen heeft dit probleem dus daarom gebeurt het ook.
zeker terug gekeurde bakwagens hebben het probleem, sommige mag maar 400kg in zelfs!
helaas zijn er hier erg veel heilige boontjes die nooit iets doen wat niet mag...

----------


## vasco

> helaas zijn er hier erg veel heilige boontjes die nooit iets doen wat niet mag...



Iedereen doet wel eens iets maar dat is nog geen reden om het publiekelijk op een forum als een advies uit te spreken. Men probeert hier professioneel te blijven antwoorden en geen illegale praktijken te adviseren. Daarnaast zijn er wel degelijk genoeg mensen die zich inderdaad netjes aan de regels houden als het op verkeersveiligheid aankomt, gelukkig.

----------


## MusicXtra

> helaas zijn er hier erg veel heilige boontjes die nooit iets doen wat niet mag...



Iets doen wat niet mag of risico's nemen die je (letterlijk en figuurlijk) de kop kunnen kosten zit nogal een verschil in.
Om dan gelijk de conclusie te trekken dat hier alleen maar heilige boontjes zitten.

----------


## jans

> dat klopt zeker... iedereen heeft dit probleem dus daarom gebeurt het ook.
> zeker terug gekeurde bakwagens hebben het probleem, sommige mag maar 400kg in zelfs!
> helaas zijn er hier erg veel heilige boontjes die nooit iets doen wat niet mag...



Moet wel bekennen dat ik tegenwoordig goed nadenk over de belading van de auto hoewel je soms zonder dat je het door hebt te zwaar beladen bent, flightcase is soms zwaarder dan het materiaal dat erin zit.
De pakkans is misschien niet zo groot maar de gevolgen des te meer als er iets gebeurdt en dat heb ik er niet voor over.
Helaas heb ik nog geen planningssoftware maar die kan je goed helpen als je de moeite neemt alles te wegen en in te voeren.

----------


## NesCio01

> helaas zijn er hier erg veel heilige boontjes die nooit iets doen wat niet mag...



Soms moet je je als moraalridder ontpoppen om 
anderen bewust te maken van de mogelijke gevolgen
die kunnen ontstaan. 

Voor mij wil dat niet zeggen dat ik Roomser ben dan de Paus.
Voorlopig is deze thread bijna 1750 x bekeken, wellicht
door minstens 80 personen gelezen?
Da's 80 x bewust, mmmmm niet slecht, hebben we met
elkaar mooi gefixt!

Mission completed?

grtz

Nes

----------


## Richnies2000

> Hoeft niet altijd, plotseling ergens voor uit moeten wijken, lekke band, flinke windvlaag, enzovoort.
> Met een relatief lichte auto heb je dan al snel een probleem.



ik zei ook meestal  :Smile:

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Afgelopen week (in verband met de aanschaf van een nieuwe bestelbus voor m'n bedrijf en de vragen die dit opriep i.v.m. het rijden met de aanhanger maar even gebeld met de mensen die hier verstand van zouden moeten hebben. (ministerie van Infrastructuur en Milieu "voor heen verkeer & waterstaat) en mijn situatie voorgelegd.

Bestelbus, beladen max 3500 KG
Aanhanger, beladen max 3500 KG

Chauffeur, Rijbewijs B, BE, C

Alleen vervoer van materialen voor eigen projecten, wel met extra ingehuurd materiaal waar nodig.

In NEDERLAND zou ik dan NIET tachograaf plichtig zijn. Echter in bijvoorbeeld Duitsland ben je dit al als je met deze bus zou rijden (waar een trekhaak onder zit) maar ZONDER aanhanger. In Duitsland gaan ze dus al uit van de inrichting die de mogelijkheid bied tot....

Op de vraag: "als ik nu een tachograaf laat inbouwen voor het rijden met de aanhanger, en ik rijd ALLEEN met de bus (max 3500 KG rijbewijs B) hoe gaat dat dan met de tachograaf en de rijtijden ? want ik ben als B bestuurder dit niet verplicht, iemand die voor mij een klusje uitvoert heeft wellicht niet eens een chauffeurs kaart maar ik heb dan wel een gat in de kilometer administratie van de tachograaf en dus een kans op gezeur bij controle" WAS GEEN ANTWOORD MOGELIJK .... ?  :Confused:

----------


## Paul10

> In NEDERLAND zou ik dan NIET tachograaf plichtig zijn.



Ik zou even terugbellen of ze dit op papier willen zetten ;-)

----------


## frederic

> helaas zijn er hier erg veel heilige boontjes die nooit iets doen wat niet mag...



Weet je wat ook een kenmerk is van geluidsbedrijven (en anderen) die op deze manier denken en handelen ivm de veiligheid? 
Dat hun overige werk meestal ook van lamentable kwaliteit is.

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

> Ik zou even terugbellen of ze dit op papier willen zetten ;-)



Inmiddels de documenten ontvangen. Even kijken of ik het document ook openbaar kan vinden dan kan ik jullie een link geven.

----------


## NesCio01

> (in verband met de aanschaf van een nieuwe bestelbus)



Hey Robin,

Nwe bus 2have?

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Een gig, een te zware aanhanger en zoveel drank dat je net op de limiet zit vind ik persoonlijk een erg onhandige combi......

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Drinking on the Job... Dat het word toegestaan is al vaag... Als ik het flik om een pint te pakken dan is het gelijk de laatste keer dat ik gewerkt heb.
Ook DJ's horen van de drank af te blijven vind ik daarom hebben we er daar ook niet zoveel meer van in ons bestand want die hoeven ook gelijk niet meer te komen...

----------


## Carl

Alcohol in het verkeer is gewoon heel erg DOM. Lulverhalen over maar twee, dus dan mag het doen niet ter zake.
Zoek even op hoeveel doden en gewonden er jaarlijks vallen, waarbij alcohol in het spel was. Dan kun je misschien beseffen dat rijden met alcohol op gewoon een poging tot moord is.

----------


## jans

Het is heel simpel.

Nu is het slechts 100 kg te zwaar voor het trekkend voertuig, de volgende keer 150. Waar trek je de grens, dat is het probleem. Nu ben ik ook niet zo bang voor die 100 kg.
Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!!!!:

Werken en deelnemen aan het verkeer  = ( is geljk aan )  _geen_ alcoholische dranken nuttigen

----------


## Hitvision

Ok stel je het volgende voor:

- Je rijdt met een net iets te zware aanhanger (100kg te zwaar). Je moet een noodstop maken voor een kind dat oversteekt. Oops je rijdt NET 1 meter te ver waardoor het inwonersaantal met 1 wordt verminderd. Wil jij jezelf dan je leven lang afvragen of dat nou NET door die 100 kg te veel komt? 

- Mijn 2e voorbeeld is gelijk maar dan voor net dat ene glaasje alcohol. Had ik dan NET wel op tijd kunnen reageren? 

Ik kan niet leven met de gedachte dat ik er niet alles aan gedaan heb om een ongeval te voorkomen. Door net die 100 kg of net dat ene glas alcohol kan ik niet zeggen dat ik er ALLES aan gedaan heb. Als jij met die last op je schouders kan leven be my guest! Ik kan en wil het in ieder geval niet!

----------


## Roeltej

Niet alleen zit je ermee of je het had kunnen voorkomen, als ze het gaan onderzoeken en ze wegen je aanhanger, zal de verzekering ook ineens stukken minder vrolijk worden... Kan ook zonder brokken naar een ander een keer voorkomen... Kapotte Audi kan veel kosten.

Daarbij, feestjes weigeren omdat je van je klant geen pilsje mag pakken? Als je van je baas op je werk ook niet dagelijks 1 pilsje mag pakken, stap je dan ook op?

----------


## NesCio01

Mijn persoonlijke norm ligt tijdens een klus op 0,0 alcohol,
ook bij 30 graden buiten.
Vaak maak je toch lange dagen van laden, rijden, opbouwen,
soundcheck, schuiven, opruimen, laden en terugrijden.
12 tot 16 uur zijn geen uitzondering.

Je werkt met collega's, mensen en met stroom, 400 Volt/230Volt, 
ff 3 mtr. de truss in, pennen tikken, gezamenlijk een square laten
 zakken etc. etc.
Speakers déstacken, zware cases tippen etc. etc.
Net allemaal werk waarbij ik geen alcohol gebruiken kan.
Ook mijn opdrachtgevers accepteren tijdens een klus geen alcohol.

Op de weg zit je met mensen, overige weggebruikers en verder met
meer dan een ton in € onder en achter je gat.
Je mag dan best wel goed bij de les blijven en zijn!

grtz

Nes

----------


## JanFryslan

Mooi dat jullie zo'n goed standpunt hebben.
Al vrees ik echter dat er genoeg mensen op dit forum zitten die minder braaf zijn qua laadvermogen en alcoholgebruik.

----------


## stainz

Ik zie regelmatig, zeker bij de wat kleinere shows dat er nogal eens een biertje genuttigd wordt. 
Zelf doe ik dit nooit, je werkt met dure apparatuur en hebt een zekere verantwoordelijkheid. 
Het is misschien wel niet zo rock nd roll om niets te gebruiken, maar ik doe m'n werk graag goed.

Andere uiterste is dat crew van een zekere club in onze hoofdstad gewoon tijdens de pauze van de show een groene sigaar zaten te roken.

----------


## vasco

> - Je rijdt met een net iets te zware aanhanger (100kg te zwaar). Je moet een noodstop maken voor een kind dat oversteekt. Oops je rijdt NET 1 meter te ver waardoor het inwonersaantal met 1 wordt verminderd. Wil jij jezelf dan je leven lang afvragen of dat nou NET door die 100 kg te veel komt?



Los van het (overigens terechte) schuldgevoel, de politie zal de schuld bij je neerleggen want bij een onderzoek, in tegenstelling tot de controle, komt het dan wel naar boven. Vraag mij wel af wat de verzekering doet bij deze constatering.





> - Mijn 2e voorbeeld is gelijk maar dan voor net dat ene glaasje alcohol. Had ik dan NET wel op tijd kunnen reageren?



Los van het (overigens terechte) schuldgevoel, de politie zal de schuld bij je neerleggen want bij een onderzoek, in tegenstelling tot de controle, komt het wel naar boven. Iemand met alcohol op, of het nu 1 of 10 glazen zijn, is de reactietijd onaanvaardbaar verlaagt ten opzichte van de andere partij die geen alcohol heeft genuttigd. Voorbeelden te over hier in Zuid-Holland van mensen die met maar 1 glas op, binnen de limit blazen en toch een ander hebben aangereden. Gelukkig meestal zonder dodelijke afloop of enkel blikschade bij een botsing tussen twee auto's. Vraag mij wel af wat de verzekering doet bij deze constatering, dat lees je dan weer niet.





> En voor wat betreft het drinken: als een klant  ons niet toestaat om één biertje te drinken is het ook de laatste keer dat  wij daar komen.



Ook jouw klanten worden een keer wijzer en niet alcohol nuttigende concullega's passeren je vanzelf. Onze klantenkring eist tijdens de job dat personeel alcoholvrij werkt en wij vinden dat persoonlijk ook. Waarom moet er in dit vakgebied gedronken (kunnen) worden tijdens het werk waar het bij andere beroepen ook heel normaal is dat het niet mag?

Als ik nog achter het stuur moet dan drink ik geen druppel alcohol, zakelijk niet, privé niet. Mijn vrouw, kinderen, eigen en een ander leven zijn mij meer waard.

----------


## vasco

> ...waar gasten en klanten zelf ook drinken...



Duidelijk, personeel in de horeca mag drinken omdat hun klanten dat komen doen  :Confused:

----------


## MusicXtra

We hoeven ook niet roomser dan de paus te zijn....
Als ik een lange gig heb maak ik me er ook wel eens schuldig aan om een biertje te pakken.
Blijft dan wel bij één en pas na werktijd en daarna stap ik ook niet in een auto met een te zware aanhanger.....

----------


## jens

Voor mij is het hobby naast mijn werk. Heb ik een klusje en moet ik terug rijden drink ik niks, en daar heb ik ook geen moeite mee. Als ik niet hoef te rijden mag ik graag een paar biertjes drinken op het end.

----------


## NesCio01

Hoezeer je het ook als hobby ziet,
op het moment dat jij je laat betalen voor
de diensten die je levert, is het gewoon meer
dan een hobby. Je kunt zelfs spreken over een gezags-
verhouding tussen jou en de opdrachtgever.
Die opdrachtgever mag dan ook wel wat verwachten van jou
en dat begint bij een professionele houding.

De invulling daarvan is erg subjectief, zoals te lezen valt.

grtz

Nes

----------


## jens

Als ik  een bedrijf was en me brood ermee moet verdienen vind ik dat ook! Maar als ik gevraagt word omdat mensen een Pa setje nodig hebben inc bediening ( vaak nog bekenden ook ) en het voor iets minder willen dan een prof bedrijf, dan heb ik geen moeite er mee als ik op het end een biertje nuttig. Verder sta ik niet op een bruiloft met een top 40 band maar doe ik alleen bands in de stijl die ik leuk vind. Dit zijn de hardere stijlen muziek. Denk dat het daar ook wat meer geaccepteerd word dat je een biertje drinkt dan dat je op een keurig goed betaald bedrijfsfeest staat. Zoals ik eerder al aan gaf drink ik niks als ik moet rijden!! En als mensen daar wel problemen mee hebben dan vragen ze maar het ander! Ik wil er graag zelf ook een leuke avond aan belevenen heb echt geen zin meer om me tijd te verdoen op feestjes die ik toch niet leuk vind die tijd heb ik wel gehad nadat ik 6 jaar elk weekend op pad ben geweest in het verleden. 

Maar het is net zoals veel zaken....het is maar net hoe je dr tegen aan kijkt. De een doet het voor de hobby en voor de leuk, de ander semi prof en weer een ander heeft een bedrijf en is profesioneel bezig.

----------


## jans

Ik weet zeker dat de klant het waardeerd als je alcoholische dranken netjes afslaat en aangeeft gerust iets anders te willen drinken.

----------


## vasco

> We hoeven ook niet roomser dan de paus te  zijn....



Dat is waar en hoeft ook niet. Tijdens de klus waarbij afbreken, opruimen, laden, rijden en lossen ook horen mag het bij ons gewoon niet net als bij zo een beetje alle andere werkgevers (zoals die van JanFryslan en hiermee begrijp ik dat het voor hem een hobby is naast zijn echte werk). Daarna is het ieder zijn eigen privétijd en moet ik rijden naar huis drink ik nogsteeds geen alcohol. Zoals ik al aangaf doe ik dat ook niet privé, rijdt mijn vrouw dan lust ik best een biertje (maar liever een whisky).




> Ik weet zeker dat de klant het waardeert als je alcoholische dranken netjes afslaat en aangeeft gerust iets anders te willen drinken.



+1 niemand zal je er vreemd om aankijken inderdaad. Ze komen ons ook wel eens een biertje brengen en ruilen dat graag om voor een colaatje op ons verzoek. Is een aanbieder nog nooit verdrietig van geworden en hebben er gewoon begrip voor. Ze hebben er totaal geen moeite mee om dat biertje zelf weg te werken.

----------


## JanFryslan

Gisteren hebben we ons nieuwe show opgebouwd, hierbij 2 foto's.
De baseplate kruizen onder de mh's heb ik zelf gemaakt (wou altijd nog eens leren alluminium lassen).


(Begin a.u.b. niet over die witte stekkerdoos onder het meubel. Ben er zelf ook tegenstander van, maar deze is er tussendoor geglipt).

Binnenkort verandert de opdruk van het meubel nog; duidelijker en meer in de stijl van de eerder geposte kar.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Leuk setje zo! maar je hebt naar mijn mening niet genoeg hoogte voor die voortruss. Tevens oogt die heel erg druk door die grote parren erin.

----------


## jens

Tja hoogte kan je niks aan doen als je besteld word en de locatie zo is! Ik vind het er keurig uitzien!

 Het enige wat ik altijd zo verschrikkelijk vind is het standaard setje rood,blauw,groen,rood in je parren! Dr zijn zoveel mooie kleuren!

----------


## JanFryslan

Goede tip van die hoogte inderdaad.

En voor wat betreft de kleuren van die parren: dat stoort mij persoonlijk niet, maar zal eens een paar nieuwe filters overwegen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Andere uiterste is dat crew van een zekere club in onze hoofdstad gewoon tijdens de pauze van de show een groene sigaar zaten te roken.



Ik vind de manier waarop sommige mensen in het club-circuit zich gedragen sowieso al ronduit absurd. DJ's die gewoon hele flessen Jack Daniel's achterover tikken en stijf van de pillen op knopjes staan te douwen? Als DJ geef je toch ook het goede (of slechte) voorbeeld...

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik vind de manier waarop sommige mensen in het club-circuit zich gedragen sowieso al ronduit absurd. DJ's die gewoon hele flessen Jack Daniel's achterover tikken en stijf van de pillen op knopjes staan te douwen? Als DJ geef je toch ook het goede (of slechte) voorbeeld...



Worden ze eindelijk rock 'n' roll.  :Cool:  
Wat is het verschil, dat je op een gitaar staat te rammen of op een mengtafel?
Artiesten met drank op word wel heel normaal gevonden.  :EEK!:  

Alsof Mick Jagger ooit het goede voorbeeld heeft gegeven.

----------


## JanFryslan

Na een tijd van afwezigheid op het forum, hierbij een update.

De combinatie (auto - grote kar) van de eerste post in dit topic was inderdaad niet goed.
Daarom inmiddels een grotere auto met kleinere kar:

----------


## MusicXtra

Da's een erg nette combinatie, kun je mee voor de dag komen.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Hele nette combi! Let wel op aangezien hij toch nieuw is dat hij waterdicht blijft. Deze hangers willen op den duur nog wel eens gaan lekken. Bij ons staat er helaas wel eens water is...

----------


## JanFryslan

> Hele nette combi! Let wel op aangezien hij toch nieuw is dat hij waterdicht blijft. Deze hangers willen op den duur nog wel eens gaan lekken. Bij ons staat er helaas wel eens water is...



Dat probleem hadden we bij ons vorige aanhangwagen ook (een Hapert). Ik dacht dat het een productiefout was, maar het komt dus vaker voor. Dit is een Saris, hoop dat die dicht blijft.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Okey... Waar ik het over heb is dus juist een Saris... Wil je niet nu al bang maken het kan deze natuurlijk overslaan maar je weet in ieder geval uit eigen ervaring dus al wel dat het kan.

----------

